# PC neu machen und Win 7 installieren



## Fusselkorn (25. Juli 2011)

Hallo liebe Leute

Ich wollte morgen also Dienstag den 26.Juli meinen PC neu machen und dazu Win 7 drauf klatschen.
Jetz ist meine Frage was muss ich alles machen bevor ich Win 7 drauf mache außer wichtige Daten sichern?
Oder muss ich einfach nur die CD einlegen und fertig?
Ich hab zwar ahnung wenn es um Grafikkarten und so geht aber leider keine ahnung wenn es darum geht einen PC neu zu machen geschweige denn ein neues Betriebssystem drauf zu machen,
daher wäre es sehr freundlich wenn mir jemand eine Beschreibung für Idioten geben kann 

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen und Danke im voraus Fusselkorn


----------



## Arosk (25. Juli 2011)

CD rein und fertig.


----------



## Dagonzo (25. Juli 2011)

Im Prinzip sollte es reichen die DVD einzulegen. Dann Rechner neu starten. Danach wird von der DVD gebootet. Sollte das nicht passieren must du ins Bios gehen und die Bootreihenfolge ändern.
Das sieht dann in etwa so aus:
http://drnope.dr.funpic.de/CD-Boot.htm
Bei "First Boot Device" stellt du anstatt der Festplatte dein DVD-Laufwerk ein. Bios speichern und wieder verlassen. Den Rest erklärt dann eigentlich der Text auf dem Bildschirm. Um das alte Windows komplett zu löschen, solltest du die Festplatte formatieren. Hier unbedingt "schnelles formatieren" auswählen, da das sonst mehrere Stunden dauern kann. Schnelles formatieren dauert nur ein paar Sekunden.


----------



## Fusselkorn (25. Juli 2011)

Ok dann bedanke ich mich ganz herzlich


----------



## Arosk (25. Juli 2011)

Machts alles bei der Installation :>


----------



## Firun (25. Juli 2011)

Spam entfernt, bitte bleibt beim Thema.


----------



## Chim3r4 (26. Juli 2011)

Tipp: Speicher dir vorher alle wichtigen Treiber (Gerade für den Netzwerkadapter!!!!) auf nem Stick. Wenn du Pech hast, schafft Windows nicht alles. Dann stehste da.


----------



## Fusselkorn (26. Juli 2011)

Ich verzweifle langsam nachdem ich die BIOS richtig eingestellt hatte kam zwar endlich der Ladebalken danach der kleiner Ladebalken und dann der Blaue Windows Bildschirm bei dem sehe ich zwar den schönen hintergrund und meinen Mauszeiger aber nicht mehr nach 10 minuten warten passierte immernoch nichts ich bitte um Hilfe langsam hab ich das verlangen meine Faust einmal durch den Bildschirm zu hauen sodass ich einen schönen einblick in das innenleben von im bekomme


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. Juli 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Im Prinzip sollte es reichen die DVD einzulegen. Dann Rechner neu starten. Danach wird von der DVD gebootet. Sollte das nicht passieren must du ins Bios gehen und die Bootreihenfolge ändern.
> Das sieht dann in etwa so aus:
> http://drnope.dr.funpic.de/CD-Boot.htm
> Bei "First Boot Device" stellt du anstatt der Festplatte dein DVD-Laufwerk ein. Bios speichern und wieder verlassen. Den Rest erklärt dann eigentlich der Text auf dem Bildschirm. Um das alte Windows komplett zu löschen, solltest du die Festplatte formatieren. Hier unbedingt "schnelles formatieren" auswählen, da das sonst mehrere Stunden dauern kann. Schnelles formatieren dauert nur ein paar Sekunden.


viel zu kompliziert, einfach F12 (boot menu taste) drücken beim boot und dvd laufwerk auswählen, ist ja nur ne einmalige sache und dafür bios umzustellen zeitverschwendung. zumal 90% vergessen es wieder zurückzustellen.

@Fussel
normalerweise sollte es nur ein paar minuten dauern, bis du das setup begrüßungsfenster siehst. lädt das dvd laufwerk? (blink es ?)


----------



## Palimbula (26. Juli 2011)

Fusselkorn schrieb:


> Ich verzweifle langsam nachdem ich die BIOS richtig eingestellt hatte kam zwar endlich der Ladebalken danach der kleiner Ladebalken und dann der Blaue Windows Bildschirm bei dem sehe ich zwar den schönen hintergrund und meinen Mauszeiger aber nicht mehr nach 10 minuten warten passierte immernoch nichts ich bitte um Hilfe langsam hab ich das verlangen meine Faust einmal durch den Bildschirm zu hauen sodass ich einen schönen einblick in das innenleben von im bekomme



- Was hast du im BIOS eingestellt?
- Je nach Alter/Komponenten des Computers kann es ein bisschen dauern bis sich etwas "tut"

- Warum verachtest du Satzzeichen?


----------



## Fusselkorn (26. Juli 2011)

Ich probier es jetz nochmal aus wenn ich mich innerhalb von 2 stunden nicht melde hatts geklappt oder ich bin weg mir nen neues Bildschrim kaufen


----------



## Dagonzo (26. Juli 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> viel zu kompliziert, einfach F12 (boot menu taste) drücken beim boot und dvd laufwerk auswählen, ist ja nur ne einmalige sache und dafür bios umzustellen zeitverschwendung. zumal 90% vergessen es wieder zurückzustellen.


Also erst mal weist du gar nicht was für ein Bios er hat und wie alt es ist. Bei den meisten ging das vor ein paar Jahren noch gar nicht mit f12. Auch Heute geht das oftmals nicht.
Und wenn man es vergisst zurückzustellen ist es auch egal, weil 99,9% der DVD´s sowieso nicht bootfähig sind.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. Juli 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Und wenn man es vergisst zurückzustellen ist es auch egal, weil 99,9% der DVD´s sowieso nicht bootfähig sind.


"Aber wir haben doch keine Zeit!"


----------



## Fusselkorn (26. Juli 2011)

So nach langem warten zeigte er mir den Begrüßungsbildschirm für die Installation aber nachdem ich auf Jetzt installieren geklickt habe sagt der mir das mir ein Treiber für das Laufwerk fehlt oder so...
P.S.: Ich hasse Satzzeichen weil sie mir als ich noch klein war meinen Lutscher geklaut haben 
P.P.S.: Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten


----------



## muehe (26. Juli 2011)

hmm bei Win7 sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme geben auch nich mit Sata Treibern :/


----------



## Arosk (26. Juli 2011)

Trotzdem mal im Bios umstellen von AHCI auf IDE umstellen.


----------



## Fauzi (26. Juli 2011)

Jaja und dann verwirrt einen Laien am Besten noch mit Bioskonfiguration und allem drum und dran.
Daten sichern, vorher alle notwendigen Treiber (vorallem für Netzwerkadapter, wie oben schon beschrieben) herunterladen und auf einen Stick/ext. HDD sichern, DVD einlegen und bei Neustart F12 drücken hätte gereicht.

Und durch die ganzen Gurus hier hast du nun irgendetwas im Bios umgestellt was nicht nötig gewesen wäre. Am besten setzt du die Bios-Einstellungen auf Standard zurück, dann sollte alles klappen.
Bei der Windows 7 installation gibst du dann das Notwendigste ein wie Benutzername und Passwort, Zeiteinstellungen und das ganze Traritrara.
Wichtig ist nachdem es von der DVD gebootet hat die Benutzerdefinierte Installation auszuwählen, eventuelle Partition anzuklicken und zu löschen bis dir nur noch ein Medium angezeigt wird. Danach erstellst du mit den angebenen Werten ein neues Volume und formatierst es bevor du Windows installierst. Aber ist eigentlich alles selbsterklärend wenn du genau liest.

Ansonsten lässt du dir von einem Bekannten helfen und googelst erstmal.
Nach der Installation, sofern Internetverbindung besteht, alle Updates installieren. Ansonsten zuerst den Netzwerktreiber installieren.


----------

